# Fubuki Tour 73 driver shaft



## thecraw (Nov 26, 2012)

Anyone ken what the launch is for this shaft? Seems to be a lot of contrast in the information out there for this shaft!

Looking for a medium launch low spin driver shaft.


----------



## fundy (Nov 26, 2012)

Spec on the Mitsubishi site only has kick point listed (mid/high) 

http://mitsubishirayongolf.com/product.php?cmd=fubuki_t&lang=en

Titleist list it as mid launch (almost mid to high) and mid spin (almost low mid) in their matrix


----------



## fundy (Nov 26, 2012)

Low spin with mid launch you may be best looking at something like the Tour AD DI range, any of the 6,7 or 8 would fit this brief. Alternatively the oilder Diamana Blue 73 if you can still get hold of one


----------



## thecraw (Nov 26, 2012)

fundy said:



			Spec on the Mitsubishi site only has kick point listed (mid/high) 

http://mitsubishirayongolf.com/product.php?cmd=fubuki_t&lang=en

Titleist list it as mid launch (almost mid to high) and mid spin (almost low mid) in their matrix
		
Click to expand...

I believe it is more of a mid launnch, Titleist matrix is all over the shop and littered with mistakes. I take it with a pinch of salt.

Cheers.


----------



## thecraw (Nov 26, 2012)

fundy said:



			Low spin with mid launch you may be best looking at something like the *Tour AD DI* range, any of the 6,7 or 8 would fit this brief. Alternatively the oilder Diamana Blue 73 if you can still get hold of one
		
Click to expand...


Far too rich for my blood. Diamana Kai'li is another I'm considering.


----------

